# Paint problem



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am new here and am having a big problem I was hoping you can help me out with. 

I just finished a 3,000+ sqft home all new drywall and the owner bought all the paint for me to apply.She purchased sherwin William's pro block primer and a semi gloss almond for walls and ceiling. I told her we needed a pva but she wanted the pro block. Here is the problem, there are areas of the paint peeling off(but only when tape is applied and ripped off), mostly around the switch covers. Here is some more info, She was short a few gallons and I purchased some pva primer, those walls are not peeling at all and look great. I broomed all the walls and put one coat primer (coverd like a finish coat) and one coat of semi gloss almond.

My question is "what did I do wrong? or is it the wrong primer?

sorry for the long post but any help would be great
thanks


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

You are putting tape on the walls? Why ?
1 coat of primer and 1 coat of finish with a semi? Why?


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

Her way of telling me the paint is peeling(tape and rip off????). She owes me alot of money. Her idea to paint everything semi gloss.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds messy.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds terrible. Semi- on walls and ceilings? How long ago were the walls painted before applying tape?


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

About 6 months


----------



## Kayb2 (Mar 1, 2009)

hey prime----What's on the back side of the chip ??? Any dry wall dust ??

The tape test is a pretty agressive way to prove a point. A liitle duct tape and a good yank----hell any thing may come off. My paint rep. uses that to check adhesion. Have your S/W rep check the job and paint for you.

good luck with your customer..


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Lets see...you painted it 6 months ago...and you still have not been paid.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

That is why painters don't warranty HO supplied paint, if they use it.
Need more details
Exactly which problock? 
Was temperature/humidity normal?
Primed and painted 6 months ago and now peeling?
Has the house been occupied?
You should be able to get your SW rep out there to help you.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

What is it with HO'S wanting to supply paint? we have gotten alot of that lately when going out on estimates..........

I hate it when they ask my advice about a paint problem ......and then when I give my humble expert advice..there comeback is well.......my mail man who paints said I should do this............


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. The reps were out a few weeks ago and took some samples for testing. My question is do you think the prep rite pro block bond/seal is good enough for new drywall? there website says it is for previous painted drywall and other various uses. They recommend the 400 or high build for new drywall. what do you all think.

Temp was dry and from what I remember around 65 outside. Southern california.

The h/o says it has been peeling since The day we finished. The final walk through with her and nothing was said about it.

I dont think she had the money to pay.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I have applied the cheapest flat paint my old boss could find as primer and have never seen it peel. If you have interior paint peeling then my bet would be a moisture problem. But then again people are sticking tape on the wall and "ripping it off" so that wouldnt exactly be optimum conditions.
I always let the customer know that if they supply the paint that I will bid it by the coat and will offer no warranty at all. I write it all in the contract and will not start untill the contract is signed.
Did you say you rolled on the paint or sprayed it? Shouldnt really matter, but just curious.


----------



## Gerisdetailing (Mar 17, 2009)

Every time I have seen the paint peeling or cracking it most of the time has had to much moisture in the house or to cold..... And I think your right she most likely doesn't have the money. I do not let the H/O buy the the paint I use. I would rather get the paint myself and pass the discount on to them that I receive so that I use what I like and trust


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

This still sounds messy.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Did the paint start peeling after you asked her to pay up?


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

sparehair said:


> Did the paint start peeling after you asked her to pay up?


of course, everything was fine until final was due.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

primetimeon said:


> of course, everything was fine until final was due.



Mess recognized. 
Now you get to flap your "Diplomacy Wings".

Fly high and far fearless one for *your* *money* is on the line.
Get paid.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

primetimeon said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new here and am having a big problem I was hoping you can help me out with.
> 
> ...


Sherwin Williams Pro Block primer needs to be top coated within 30 days or the top coat will not adhere properly. I didn't look at the data pages when i make this post but I am about sure it's in there.

Did you final coat the walls 30 days after you applied the primer?


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

NAV said:


> Sherwin Williams Pro Block primer needs to be top coated within 30 days or the top coat will not adhere properly. I didn't look at the data pages when i make this post but I am about sure it's in there.
> 
> Did you final coat the walls 30 days after you applied the primer?


I put the final on aprox. 4 days to a week after primer was applied


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmmm. Well dont use tape.:thumbsup:


----------



## AFASTBLAST.com (Mar 10, 2009)

what kind of warrenty did you give?
whst did the sw rep say? if it's good then...

6 month no pay? F that! enough time waiting, time for action! you need to hire an attorney an look to put a contractors lein on the house ASAP.

The economy is bad and if she is suffering then you may be part of her economic problem. Get that lein put on before she loses her house.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

This dame just doesn't want to pay up. The only pealing is with the product SHE purchased and asked you to apply. That's her problem. Tell her to take it up with the manufacture.

You can either place a lein against her property (some states do not require court action to do this) or you can take her small claims court. If you take her to small claims file for the maximum allowed. Remember you can always go down with that amount in court you can never go up. 

A judgement against this women effects her credit rating and give you the ability to attach a lein against her property, garnish her wages, etc.. A judgement also also allows you to 1099 her and write off debt on your taxes if she does not pay you.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

One primer coat and one coat of semi gloss:laughing: boy I hope the drywall is Perfect, semi gloss, I have never done a one coat paint job, just doesn't cover with one coat of paint, she bought the primer that isn't the right stuff, Her fault :thumbsup: tell her sorry sweetie that's gonna cost you, that's why Painters Supply the Paint, she must be one of the Fruit, Nuts or Flakes, semi gloss:laughing::laughing:


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a lein on the house and we have already filed a lawsuit. She owes me to much money for small claims court. My contract states" I am not responsible for the performance of homeowner bought materials". It seems as though contracts dont do much anymore.
Have not gotten the results of the sw rep yet but he verbally said that it was not bubbling or peeling off like the ho stated. Maybe could have used another coat but that has nothing to do with her complaint.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

What did she say at the final walk through? How did she stall about paying right then?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

boman47k said:


> What did she say at the final walk through? How did she stall about paying right then?


I have had to _insist _that a check be written on the spot when the customer finally lets go of the "I like it". There will be no check sent in the mail to make the final payment.

No.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a GC's customer put up about 3000 pieces of tape in one room before that's not counting the whole house. I told them they can remove it before we start back or pay me $2000.00 and we will remove it. I got kicked off that finished job and the guy kept my $2800.00 that was still in the $15,000.00 job. Me and the GC both agreed that the tape was unacceptable but he wanted me to just remove it for free and I will not do anything for free.

If the tape also ripped off the paint my charge would have been incredibly large for sure.


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

Minor complaints on the final. None of them involved the paint. She has 5 days to pay after final but after 30 days of non payment I filed the lein.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

When a customer says.we will suppy the paint and they have there Home Depot paint hats on...................I run for the exit.


----------



## BAForese (Oct 30, 2007)

It could also be a problem with dust left on the drywall before you painted. Decorative painters run in to that all the time. One of the first things we do before applying a finish to the painted wall is to do the "tape test" to see if the paint is firmly adhered to the wall.


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

It could be dust but I broomed the walls and in the one room that I supplied the paint they could not rip any paint off the wall. I used pva primer she purchased pro block I personally think that is the problem.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck, next time don't use materials you aren't familiar with it can lead to problems.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> I have had to _insist _that a check be written on the spot when the customer finally lets go of the "I like it". There will be no check sent in the mail to make the final payment.
> 
> No.


I agree. If shop is done and client indicates satisfaction, there should be no reason for hesitation in writing the check unless otherwise noted in the contract.


----------



## primetimeon (Mar 16, 2009)

Well I got the results back from the lab test and all they did was give a list of possible explanations. puddy was to watered down, dust on wall drywall was wet.etc. My problem is I used pva because we ran out of her pro block primer and there is no problem in that room. the only problem is where we used pro block. Dont get me wrong I think it is a good product but everywhere I look on the sherwin William's website says to use high build which is like pva from other companies on new drywall and to use the pro block on previously painted surfaces. Am I wrong in thinking the problock was just not the right primer for the job?


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know what to tell you.

Pro Block is a top shelf primer.

SW Semi Gloss isn't too bad either.

Have the SW rep check it out.

Come to reasonable terms with the HO....get paid... and never answer your phone from her again......she be a toxic customer.

Be prepared to possibly get hosed:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> Come to reasonable terms with the HO....get paid... and never answer your phone from her again......she be a toxic customer.


Too late.



vandyandsons said:


> Be prepared to possibly get hosed:thumbsup:


Again, too late.


:sad:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

primetimeon said:


> Well I got the results back from the lab test and all they did was give a list of possible explanations. puddy was to watered down, dust on wall drywall was wet.etc. _My problem is I used pva because we ran out of her pro block primer and there is no problem in that room. the only problem is where we used pro block._ Dont get me wrong I think it is a good product but everywhere I look on the sherwin William's website says to use high build which is like pva from other companies on new drywall and to use the pro block on previously painted surfaces. Am I wrong in thinking the problock was just not the right primer for the job?


Well there is your most likely answer. If you did everything the same and it only happened on the Pro Block, then there is something wrong with either the PB or the prep in those rooms. Of course the paint company will blame everything on you. How can it possibly be them? Whenever a client supplies materials the warranty on my work is void. They don't give you the opportunity to use what you think is best, or make a mark up which partially covers problems. Like others have said, she is a toxic customer. Get your money anyway you can and never look back.


----------



## Midwest D & P (Nov 11, 2008)

The first mistake was to let a homeowner specify and purchase the products. You are the professional, why let the homeowner tell you what to use.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

was it duct tape?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I sincerely hope you had a clause in your contract that says that you are not warranting owner supplied materials. Here is a scenario that happened many moons ago. I worked for a builder and we used a McCormick paint which is a manufacturer that is local. The painter sprayed a house with one coat late in the day. He's back in the morning to second coat it . Doesn't check the paint assuming that it is dry. Paints the second coat and leaves. that afternoon the super goes to check paint as painter has submitted invoice and notices that the paint is still wet. Well it was summer and humidity was fairly high so super leaves and rechecks in morning. paint is still wet. Turns out that the manufacturer had not put the drier in the paint. Fortunately McCormick fessed up to the mistake and paid to have all the drywall replaced and repainted. If you have defective paint I hope SW fesses up. However if you consented to apply a primer that was not recommended by the manufacturer and supplied by the homeowner you may be SOL. You are the professional she is the stupid HO and the court will side with her almost every time. Given the circumstances I do Believe that she does not have the money to pay. The trades that start at the end of the project are more likely to be stiffed than the foundation guy.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I had 1 BBB complaint in 12 years and it was a behr product the Homeowner provided. The wall bubbled...


----------



## RoSSco (Aug 17, 2008)

"only where tape is applied and ripped off". Are you saying she put tape on the walls and ripped it off and it made it peel? Or are you saying it is peeling around areas where you used tape? If its the latter than there was probablly a bunch of paint on the tape and you left the tape on too long. The when you ripped the tape off , the paint that was on the tape was one with the paint that was on the walls and when you ripped it off it made the paint on the walls real weak.


----------



## Paul Painter (Apr 23, 2009)

Did she tape? If she put tape up it is her problem,why were the switch plate covers not removed first..the first sign of trouble that Im not getting paid on a big job I register a lien on the people..I get a deposit cheque and photo copy it before putting in bank..I then have all their info..she sounds like she has done this before to others..I wouldnt do semi gloss to begin with,it shows all imperfections..I feel for ya..good luck..its too late..seek a lawyers advice at one of those free advice/hour free deals..nail the *****!!


----------

